# Tarp Roofing on Hoop Coop



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Last fall I built a Hoop coop using an old trampoline to make the frame. I used heavy duty tarp for the roof and it goes more than halfway to the ground on the sides coming just about 3 feet from the ground. I need to add ventilation so that heat that rises up can escape better. I have thermometers inside and in the heat of the day it is pushing 90 where they roost and we are just beginning our spring. So I need to vent a couple places in the top of the tarp, but I just don't know exactly what type vent would work best. I don't want water getting in and making a muddy mess since we have some feathered feet breeds. 
Can anyone point me to a vent that might work for this type setup?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you do a pic? A lot will depend on the roof structure and how a vent can be attached. 

If the upper ends are open a fan blowing out mounted high up will pull excess hot air out.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Can you do a pic? A lot will depend on the roof structure and how a vent can be attached.
> 
> If the upper ends are open a fan blowing out mounted high up will pull excess hot air out.


This is the tarp support. This was prior to adding the tarp or finishing it out, but that's the basic structure that supports the tarp. 
2nd pic is with the tarp on. It drapes down the back side of the coop but I added a fenced area out back so I'm in the process of turning the tarp around so that it reaches the ground on both sides to keep more rain out and so that I dont have to move it to let the chickens out the pop door I'm adding on the back wall. Doing that means I then need to sheet the back wall in because they roost on the back side.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Perhaps adding a couple of box fans inside the hoop coop will help with temps and air flow. I use fans inside my coops and pens extensively and it helps a lot with our heat and humidity. I even have a box fan in my carport pen and a standup fan inside the coop. The 1st pic shows the box fan in the pen. The 2nd pic is the standup fan inside the coop. You want air blowing out the vent and not directly on your chickens. Indirect airflow will come in through the other vents making it cooler for your chickens. I run the box fan during the day and shut it off for the night. I run the standup fan inside the coop at night and shut it off the next morning. Then run












the box fan around 11am.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not so sure a vent will do a lot to dump air out. It appears the front is higher than the back? If that's the case the hot air is leaving out the top front.

Dawg's solution is the most workable for moving hot air out of a space like that. I use a fan on mine to keep the air moving. 

Is this the hoop coop that was built from found items on your property?


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

dawg53 said:


> Perhaps adding a couple of box fans inside the hoop coop will help with temps and air flow. I use fans inside my coops and pens extensively and it helps a lot with our heat and humidity. I even have a box fan in my carport pen and a standup fan inside the coop. The 1st pic shows the box fan in the pen. The 2nd pic is the standup fan inside the coop. You want air blowing out the vent and not directly on your chickens. Indirect airflow will come in through the other vents making it cooler for your chickens. I run the box fan during the day and shut it off for the night. I run the standup fan inside the coop at night and shut it off the next morning. Then run
> View attachment 40400
> View attachment 40401
> the box fan around 11am.
> ...


No power at the coop. I'd have to run an extension cord more than a hundred feet, so that doesnt seem safe.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm not so sure a vent will do a lot to dump air out. It appears the front is higher than the back? If that's the case the hot air is leaving out the top front.
> 
> Dawg's solution is the most workable for moving hot air out of a space like that. I use a fan on mine to keep the air moving.
> 
> Is this the hoop coop that was built from found items on your property?


Yeah, the one I built last summer/fall. I'm actually turning that tarp and running it opposite from what it is now. I added a fenced area behind the coop and putting a pop door on the back wall so the tarp hanging back there is in the way. Then I'll cut an older tarp to close in the back wall around the pop door an to keep rain off the roost area. 
I'm always on the lookout for building materials to be able to switch from tarp to something sturdier for the roof but prices are still high right now and I haven't found anything in online yardsales yet.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

PowellClan5 said:


> Yeah, the one I built last summer/fall. I'm actually turning that tarp and running it opposite from what it is now. I added a fenced area behind the coop and putting a pop door on the back wall so the tarp hanging back there is in the way. Then I'll cut an older tarp to close in the back wall around the pop door an to keep rain off the roost area.
> I'm always on the lookout for building materials to be able to switch from tarp to something sturdier for the roof but prices are still high right now and I haven't found anything in online yardsales yet.





robin416 said:


> I'm not so sure a vent will do a lot to dump air out. It appears the front is higher than the back? If that's the case the hot air is leaving out the top front.
> 
> Dawg's solution is the most workable for moving hot air out of a space like that. I use a fan on mine to keep the air moving.
> 
> Is this the hoop coop that was built from found items on your property?


Also, back and front are pretty close to the same height. Photo angle gives the illusion they are not. There might be a slight difference, as in a couple inches if that, but not much at all.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you cut that back side it should provide quite a bit more air flow. Even if it's just cutting a decent size hole in it.

I've had cords setup that far and further. I just had to remember to get off my mower and move the cord so I didn't chop it.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If you cut that back side it should provide quite a bit more air flow. Even if it's just cutting a decent size hole in it.
> 
> I've had cords setup that far and further. I just had to remember to get off my mower and move the cord so I didn't chop it.


Right now I'm trying to think through my pop door and how to make it sturdy since the walls are hardware cloth. I have a temporary door in place, super hard to slide in and out so it will keep predators out but makes it hard to send a kid out to lock it up😁 I'm thinking of adding a frame around the hole from the mid support that is 4 ft from the ground to the ground support. Then just doing a drop down door that will work on a pulley from the inside of the coop. It's easy enough to go inside the coop and latch it shut. Just thinking out the logistics to see if I already have enough supplies on hand or if a trip to lowes is in order😁 
I have an old fan that the base broke so we used it when camping and used bungee cords to suspend like a ceiling fan under our pop up canopy. I might pull that out and see what I can do. But you may be right in that just leaving a section open across the top back wall may be sufficient. I think I have enough roof overhang that rain wouldnt get in either. I may try that before running cords that far.
I know I need to lower a roost. I think that's why I had a frost bite issue in some combs. Didn't have frostbite at the beginning of our cold weather, just towards the last few weeks so growth is the only thing that changed. Went in to check this past week and sure enough combs were touching the tarp.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I was just looking at the far end. You might have to reinforce all that is already there. The door is going to be heavy so you need to know that the top support is strong and straight enough to hold an awning type door up all day. Although if you box in that entire area you want the door on you could use a swing door at that point. 

The one thing for sure if you have chickens. There is always something. It never ends and it will keep your brain nimble because it's in constant use figuring out workarounds.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK, I was just looking at the far end. You might have to reinforce all that is already there. The door is going to be heavy so you need to know that the top support is strong and straight enough to hold an awning type door up all day. Although if you box in that entire area you want the door on you could use a swing door at that point.
> 
> The one thing for sure if you have chickens. There is always something. It never ends and it will keep your brain nimble because it's in constant use figuring out workarounds.


I turned the tarp and now it covers from the ground over on both sides and leaves the front and back open for airflow. In the winter I can just add plastic sheeting where needed. Way better airflow now.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

PowellClan5 said:


> I turned the tarp and now it covers from the ground over on both sides and leaves the front and back open for airflow. In the winter I can just add plastic sheeting where needed. Way better airflow now.
> View attachment 40706



















And I built a pop door that drops down from inside the coop and used a latch that locks once you close it.
And for now a portion of the coop is closed off and being utilized as a chick nursery to keep the babies safe from the other adult birds and from getting out into the back run until they are too big to fit through the fence. Currently have 3 chicks and another hen on 6 eggs. I limited their eggs so I couldn't be stuck with a bunch if the mamas turned out to be bad mamas. A favorelle killed her first chick. But the minorca and silkie are good mamas so far. The babies are full Dominique chicks from my roo and hen.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awww very cute! I’m glad you found everything that got it working right for you! They seem as happy as any chickens I know!


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Awww very cute! I’m glad you found everything that got it working right for you! They seem as happy as any chickens I know!


Thanks! We have 2 roos separated in a tractor, 1 roo in with the hens. Currently have 11 hens and 6 chicks. 
The pop door opens up into a fenced area about 1100 sq feet of space. The coop itself is about a 100sq ft.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, first time Mommas can be a challenge. I had a Hamburg trying to kill her chicks as they hatched. I was able to get them away from her before she succeeded. The next time she was just fine.

What's great about your huge coop is that so much of it was put together with found items.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yes, first time Mommas can be a challenge. I had a Hamburg trying to kill her chicks as they hatched. I was able to get them away from her before she succeeded. The next time she was just fine.
> 
> What's great about your huge coop is that so much of it was put together with found items.


Yeah, all of these mamas are young. About 8 to 9 months. I had 4 go broody within a few weeks of each other. I tried breaking it but couldnt so I gave the first 3 three eggs each. Squeakers had one get broken the week before hatch day, the 2nd she killed, and the 3rd egg I took and gave to Speedy. She kicked one of her eggs out the first few days she had it and the other 2 were a non fertile and a quitter so she hatched Squeakers last egg. The silkie hatched 2 of 3, one was a quitter. I gave Gerri like 9 or 10, 4 were experiment eggs. I brought 4 I had inside over the last couple weeks and marked them just to see if they would develop. They weren't turned or anything special, just in a carton on the counter. I think 3 are developing. She currently has I think 6 eggs. I took some away that were non fertile or quitters. 2 shes sitting on are faverolle hens by Dominique roo and 1 is a minorca hen by Dominique roo. All the others a Dominique eggs. Those minorca, I havent had good luck with them. If they are fertile, they look good for the first week when candled but quit. So all the minorca eggs I've given the broodies have been non fertile or quitters. This is the first one to make it thru week 2. 
Then I have 3 production reds inside that I bought, just to be sure I at least got some hens this spring lol
And yes, all but my tarp, wire, and some screws were repurposed items or trees I cut down myself. 😁 even the nursery side is old tin fastened in place with an old trampoline net hanging down from top to ground to keep them fully separate.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what that was? A trampoline net? Great idea for repurposing. 

Something genetic is going on with the Minorca if they don't develop or DIS (die in shell) before hatch.

From the sounds of it you would have ended up with a whole lotta babies running around if all of the eggs had hatched.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's what that was? A trampoline net? Great idea for repurposing.
> 
> Something genetic is going on with the Minorca if they don't develop or DIS (die in shell) before hatch.
> 
> From the sounds of it you would have ended up with a whole lotta babies running around if all of the eggs had hatched.


Yes! Trampoline net folded in half. Wire it to the top of the coop and use a couple rocks to keep the net on the ground. Works great! And they still get perfect air flow. Easy to put up and take down to store for use again. 
I was thinking it's possible those eggs were not getting enough warmth. We found them not under the hens several times. First time mamas so it's been tricky. They would sometimes leave their clutch only to go and sit on eggs that were just laid that morning. But it could be genetics too. I think I gave them maybe 4 or 5 of the minorca. I know 2 were infertile, one stopped around a week or so, and one is still going. I think they may be faster than my roo, and since only one roo now maybe he isn't able to catch them on his own lol they are quick! 
I wish I'd made notes about which eggs did what. I mostly wanted to just see what a cross of the faverolle and minorca to the Dominique would look like, so ive tried to keep those eggs out from under the hens and only give the Dominique eggs which are true pair.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL They're playing musical chairs with the eggs. 

You can mark them with indelible marker if you want to keep them straight.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL They're playing musical chairs with the eggs.
> 
> You can mark them with indelible marker if you want to keep them straight.


I marked with a pencil at first, but it was hard to see over time. Then I switched to a sharpie. Full circle around the egg and then I began putting the date on the eggs too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did the pencil thing too and found it didn't last. Tried crayons, nope. Ink pen, again nope. Finally gave in and did the sharpie.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I did the pencil thing too and found it didn't last. Tried crayons, nope. Ink pen, again nope. Finally gave in and did the sharpie.


Yup, Sharpie is okay, there are a number of methods to mark eggs, but since I have auto turners, I use one number and a hatching record sheet.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That’s good to know! I haven’t been as responsible about the nest eggs; I might mark the ones nobody is sitting on right now. I mean, I could take them. But then it would deprive the broody of the joy of motherhood...!  I’m still planning a swap. 

On another note, Jackie (nest) is doing good, I haven’t caught her back off the nest since the early day or two. She lets me pet her a little, bring her treats, and she doesn’t fuss at me. She’s a good girl. Funny, she’s silent til Chippy pokes head in. 

Now Robin why can’t you remember everyone’s chickens names? How dare you!  No worries. The only one offended is Tiny but he doesn’t like anything anyway.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Finally, one of the minorca/Dominique eggs is hatching! Went out a little while ago and it has pipped. There is a faverolle/Dominique that is due to pip too. I will have to likely take these 2 from her so she'll continue to sit on the remaining 4 eggs. They are 3 days apart and this first egg is a couple days early. Two were under her on the 6th and 4 put under on the 9th. Maybe if the rest hatch early, I can sneak the first 2 chicks back under her when the last ones hatch. If not, I have a brooder ready.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She might stay glued to the unhatched eggs. I had several Silkies that would do that. If she does then you'll have to take over showing the new peeps the food and water when they come out to explore.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> She might stay glued to the unhatched eggs. I had several Silkies that would do that. If she does then you'll have to take over showing the new peeps the food and water when they come out to explore.


It's a faverolle that is sitting. The first faverolle to hatch an egg killed the chick. The minorca and silkie have done pretty good with the ones they hatched. 
2 have pipped now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they are all in the same pen together, I would have them stagger hatch like you have going. Sometimes peeps would go join other hatched peeps and those Moms would raise them. 

You could have lots of fun watching the interactions that are going to go on.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If they are all in the same pen together, I would have them stagger hatch like you have going. Sometimes peeps would go join other hatched peeps and those Moms would raise them.
> 
> You could have lots of fun watching the interactions that are going to go on.


I have my mamas and chicks in the same coop but kept separate by a divider until the chicks are older. I gave them eggs in the order they went broody. A time or two each day, I let them all out together for fresh grass but the main flock is in a trampoline coop and I keep an eye on the mamas and chicks outside that. Hoping that seeing them regularly will help with adjustments later, but keep them separated for safety at the same time for now. 
Right now the minorca is a good mama but she's not as feisty as the silkie and at night we find her hiding in the nesting box leaving her chick down on the ground with the silkie. The silkie is the smallest of my flock but she doesnt back down lol she and the other silkie don't take much from any of the birds no matter the size!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, Silkies can be very dominating. Most of my Silkies had no issue with other chickens and chicks mingling with theirs. But I had one that would grab a stray chick by the ruff of the neck and shake it. Her I had to keep penned separately when she had chicks.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, Silkies can be very dominating. Most of my Silkies had no issue with other chickens and chicks mingling with theirs. But I had one that would grab a stray chick by the ruff of the neck and shake it. Her I had to keep penned separately when she had chicks.











2 new. babies today. These are crosses. One is a minorca and one a faverolle both crossed with a Dominique. She has four more eggs under her that are a hatch date due 3 days after these. So I took these 2 in hopes that she will keep setting till the remaining ones hatch. Maybe if they hatch early i can slip these back to her or maybe the silkie with take them as her own. Otherwise I'll have them inside with us in the brooder.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can tell they are brand new peeps. They're still. That won't last long.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You can tell they are brand new peeps. They're still. That won't last long.


Yep, hatched during the night. I really hope we dont get any more broody girls this year. I am at my chick limit for now! These will only be a month old when I leave to go out of town for a week. Not crazy about that timing but oh well. That's why I am hoping I can get them back to the mama or that another will take them as her own, maybe the silkie will. If not, maybe I can convince my mil to house sit 2 dogs AND a brooder box with chicks 🤣 we are dropping the dogs off with her on our way out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You've got Silkies. You're already lost the idea of no more broodies. 

Someone will take them. You can even show them to the Silkie now to see what she things of the idea. They don't have to be raised by the Mom that hatched them.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You've got Silkies. You're already lost the idea of no more broodies.
> 
> Someone will take them. You can even show them to the Silkie now to see what she things of the idea. They don't have to be raised by the Mom that hatched them.


I dont mind the silkies brooding, they lay small eggs and are generally good mamas and one was fairly easy to break from brooding. These other birds however, I would like them to be laying lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When they're young raising peeps seems to be top of mind with them. It's only as they get a year or two on them that it's more like twice a year. Although, Silkies can be every three months forever.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Tried giving to the silkie, the other hen was pecking them though and the silkie didn't really protect them. Back into the house they go


robin416 said:


> When they're young raising peeps seems to be top of mind with them. It's only as they get a year or two on them that it's more like twice a year. Although, Silkies can be every three months forever.


















Today's hatchlings 🥰


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Little doll babies. 

There's always one that throw a wrench in the works.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Yep, always one lol. These two are doing ok inside. I already had a setup for the 3 I bought so no big deal. Just gotta talk my mil into watching them while I'm out of town if mama doesnt take them back when the last 4 hatch lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If MIL watches them she'll be hooked. No one can deny the sweetness of a chick.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If MIL watches them she'll be hooked. No one can deny the sweetness of a chick.


She already has wanted some several years back when I had a dozen or so silkies to hatch, but didnt want the responsibility of getting a coop ready. I think she wont mind babysitting though. Just gotta make the brooder kitty proof since she has a new kitten.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You've still got time to hand the peeps back to their hatch Momma.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You've still got time to hand the peeps back to their hatch Momma.


If her last 4 eggs don't hatch early they aren't due until Sunday. If they wait that long, do you think she'll take these back then?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some will, some won't. There's no way to know until you try. I had some that would take every stray peep I gave them whether they were broody or not.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Some will, some won't. There's no way to know until you try. I had some that would take every stray peep I gave them whether they were broody or not.


Well, I can hear chirping from one her last 4 eggs, but it hasn't pipped yet. So it is going to be early. I really want those last three Dominique eggs to have the full chance so I'll bring this one in as well and give the dom eggs until sunday at least, that's day 21 for those.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe next time hang onto the eggs and give them to her all at once. Staggered hatches can be a challenge. 

How do you know it hasn't pipped? Did you move her?


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Maybe next time hang onto the eggs and give them to her all at once. Staggered hatches can be a challenge.
> 
> How do you know it hasn't pipped? Did you move her?


I gave these 4 eggs to her on the same day. She had probably 6 or 8 more all within that 3 day window but they were either not fertilized or quit developing. But this one today is a different breed than the other 3, maybe that is why it is earlier than them. 
My other hens got eggs given on the same day, one clutch of 3 had a kicked out egg, a non fertile and a quitter. One had one that got broken 2 weeks in, hatched one early and killed it, and I gave her last to the chicken whose clutch failed and she is doing ok with that one but it hatched a couple days after the one that was killed. And I gave 3 to the silkie and one quit developing and she hatched 2 on the same day. So other than this last clutch, all got eggs on the same day and I had different results with all 3 lol so I just decided to give Gerri a nice big clutch instead of just 3 but it was 2 days in to her setting time that I added the remainder of eggs. 4 were an experiment. I had some dom eggs inside on the counter and decided to see if they would still hatch. I didnt turn them like I read you should, because they were meant to be cooked lol. 3 of 4 developed and those are the 3 we are waiting on. I candled and they move and look like they should so fingers crossed!


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Maybe next time hang onto the eggs and give them to her all at once. Staggered hatches can be a challenge.
> 
> How do you know it hasn't pipped? Did you move her?


Oh, and I just slipped the egg out from under and quickly listened. I could hear it chirping but it hadn't broken through yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, an explosion of new chicks is supposed to happen in the next few days? Before you go on your trip? 

This could be fun. One heck of a rodeo going just as you're planning on leaving.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> So, an explosion of new chicks is supposed to happen in the next few days? Before you go on your trip?
> 
> This could be fun. One heck of a rodeo going just as you're planning on leaving.


Well, only 4 more. About 6 or so of the eggs I had put under Gerri were non fertile or quitters. So she ended up only having 6 making it to hatch day and 2 of those hatched yesterday. But, I have 8 chicks currently that are 2 weeks or younger with 4 more due to hatch. 5 chicks are in the brooder, 3 with mama's in the nursery side of the coop. I think the 3 production reds will be good to try in the nursery soon, they are almost fully feathered out already. And hopefully gerri will accept her 2, or 3, back once these last ones hatch. If not it will just be maybe 3 or so in the brooder and my mil should be ok with that. Lol now if gerri isn't a good mama, those numbers go up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you know how confusing that reads on this side of the monitor? But in the way back machine chances are I was doing the same ring around the rosey with mine.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Do you know how confusing that reads on this side of the monitor? But in the way back machine chances are I was doing the same ring around the rosey with mine.


🤣🤣🤣 sorry... it's been a hectic morning so it was not a good time to respond apparently... too scatterbrained! I didn't have time to proof and just sent it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Trust me, I don't think it was you. I'm wondering how in the heck you're keeping all of that shuffling straight.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Trust me, I don't think it was you. I'm wondering how in the heck you're keeping all of that shuffling straight.


Oh, that.... that's just life. 3 extra needs kids and I've just developed a knack for things like that. Knowing the multiple diagnosis and various medications and countless drs and which belongs to which... it's a good skill to learn and helps out in instances when chickens are all broody lol
I just remember details of things like that now. However, I forget other things constantly lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I'm reading and being super impressed and then I hit the last line. And bust out laughing.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL I'm reading and being super impressed and then I hit the last line. And bust out laughing.


Lol, I paid 2 car payments this month because I forgot ibpaid the first one. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL

Well, I guess that's better than forgetting to pay it.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL
> 
> Well, I guess that's better than forgetting to pay it.


True lol


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Gerri's 3rd egg hatched last night and 2 more have pipped. Hopefully that last one will pip by tomorrow and I can sneak all the already hatched chicks under her and she'll accept them back.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really don't think she'll notice. If you can give them back to her that will keep MIL from wanting to keep them.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I really don't think she'll notice. If you can give them back to her that will keep MIL from wanting to keep them.


I'm going to try. She is high in a nesting box which is part of the reason I've been taking chicks. That and I wanted the unhatched to be hatched and I was scared she would leave them since the hatch dates were different. I have a box ready for her on the ground, so maybe she will do good if I move her and the chicks after dark tonight. 
I already know if I have any more go broody, then I want to move them at the very beginning. I tried with a couple of these but they refused to set anywhere but the nesting box. I could however move them from one box to the other box. Lol


----------

